# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ku mund te gjej lojra per Nintendo DS?

## drague

Ku mund te gjeJ lojra per nintendo ds???

Na e boni hallall qysh me mjes per shqetsimin. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## morrison

Cfar loje do pshm....

----------


## drague

> Cfar loje do pshm....


mundesisht ne gjuhen gjermane.

Hannah Montana 

Hotel Zac&Cody

ca me i bo kalamojve

----------


## ani-d

> mundesisht ne gjuhen gjermane.
> 
> Hannah Montana 
> 
> Hotel Zac&Cody
> 
> ca me i bo kalamojve



iiiiiii edhe une i dua keto...flm paraprakisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## egzongashi

Ti nese deshiron te luash ne pc me lojra te nintendo ds, merri ca Emulator, ja nje list:




> desmume-0.7.2-win
> dsemu-0.4.10
> dualis-20.4
> NeonDS_0.1.1


por ka edhe Emulator tjer, tani vetem hyn ne google dhe kerkon ROMS per Nintendo DS dhe mund te ia fillosh lojes se mbari :buzeqeshje: .

Nese ka edhe ndonje gje, vetem pyet.

----------


## drague

Gash djali rrofsh.   i gjeta lojnat.

kur kerkon nai femer dicka leshoheni si korbat.

burra leshi

----------


## s138942

Ketu '' Lojra per Nintendo DS'' gjen disa nga lojra me te bukura dhe te fundit, shpresoj te gjesh ato qe don.

----------


## gemini

http://my.opera.com/brembo/blog/2007...ntendo-ds-lite

Keni ketu lojra sa te shqepeni , mbi 3400 lojra .

                  BUON DIVERTIMENTO

----------


## B@Ne

Persh, meqe qenka nje teme ne lidhje me lojrat ..... desha te dije nese ka dyqan ne Shqiperi
psh Tirane qe shet lojra per Nintendo ???  ( psh ketu eshte dyqan me emrin Micromania) 
nje gje e tille , faleminderit per pergjigjet kush eshte ne dijeni  :buzeqeshje:

----------

